# arrogant people out their !



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

So i go to the hardware store to day 20L Jerry cans where on sail for 10$ reg 20$ so I went and picked up 4 thought y not be sides prepping just b nice to have for when I go camping or take the jeep down the trails any ways I'm in the line up at the cash and some arrogant a$$ hole just starts chirping me "think theirs going to b a gas shortage buddy ""y do you need all that planing on running from someone" I just told him no just wanted to pic them up on sail than he starts telling how I'm wasting my money I only need 2 and I should sell my jeep by a car so I don't need that many gas cans and going on and on it was all I could do to not punch him out does any one else run in to dumb asses all the time or is it just me haha? I can't wait for SHTF just to see the dumb stunned look on their faces haha on second thought their head will still b so far up their ass they won't even know what's going on when it does happen sorry for the rant guys just wanted to know if I was alone on running in to people like that


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Must have been a liberal, they think the government will feed them and always be around. It's exactly why they live in the big cities, they can't hack it without a corner store and central heat.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I was in line at Cabelas sat. Morning and they guy behind me was bitching about how anyone in line that has a 1000 rounds or more should not get anything. Sounds like a bit of jelousy there. Same story line though some person unprepared fussing about there lack of reality.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It happens everywhere, and in fact I've seen it right here. I don't recall who because that isn't important but they thought it was terrible that we make anything on ammunition sales right now or that we "profit" some how off other preppers on this or any other forum? The fact is 223 ammo here in CA is getting dangerously close to $1.00 per round if you can find it. I have some, would always like more, but am not buying any or selling. I do have some calibers I'm seriously over stocked in that if prices go up on them like they have on 223 I would sell - at a premium. Its just like if silver or gold goes up - I love you guys and all but I'm not selling it too you at 1989 prices. Tough love man!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep a stash of empty gas cans on hand - I have a lot of internal combustion mouths to feed. Whenever a storm system is threatening, or if gasoline is projected to increase a lot in price, I load them into my truck and fill them up. I can put out as many as ten five-gallon cans (my boat takes 42 gallons) so I line them up and do an assembly line filling routine.

I usually get the stink eye from the old ladies/housewives who look at me like I am a decrepit hoarder or crazy person. Or they could be jealous because usually they know why I am stocking up, and they can't (or won't). The men usually look at me a little askance. Some will comment and say they need to do the same thing, or they only have one gas can or whatever. I just smile and say "I have a thing about being prepared."

They then scurry on their way, and I finish up gassing up.

As they come back by me, I grin at them and say "have a safe night!" 

I do get some wise cracks when I buy ammo, but I buy in bulk and save up to get it all at once, then store it. A cop asked me (he was a customer) one time "where's the war?" - I laughed and said "I like whacking zombies!" 

He looked right back at me and said "I like throwing them in jail."

I just ignore them. My dear departed Father used to say "I'll worry about what they think when they start paying my bills!"

That's been my attitude ever since...!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just for that reason I only buy 1 at a time. usually at a garage sale for a couple bucks


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

That happened to me at walmart i bought 4 machetes they were on sale and this guy comes outa nowhere in the camping aisle and ask why you buying so many ? I just told him uh its jasons birthday and i thought he may need a new one lol he just left .i hate when people go around snooping in my shopping cart.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. 

Sometimes, just for grins, I will go and stare at an item, and then suddenly grab 3 or 4 of them and carefully place them in my cart.

Then I walk away and look back over my shoulder - yep, the Lookie Lou's will be eyeballing the exact same item. Hilarious.

Then I put the stuff back. It happens all the time - people covet.

Which is exactly why I prep in secret.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha I like your style verteidiger! And drt4lfe is 100% right I should of my mind was just so blown I just had nothing to say


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

You should have told him that you have so much money that you couldn't spend it all if you tried. Explain the cans were made in U.S.A. and this was just another way you were trying to boost the economy. I doubt he could argue that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And it's only gonna get worse. This is why I mostly buy online.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

You make a good point about Buying on line


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It must be me, because this doesn't ever happen to me. Maybe it's the big "what the *uck are you looking at" look I have on my face most of the time. And/or being 6"4" 250lbs, broad shouldered with a shaved head. I don't know, but either way if it did I shiftly tell the person to *uck off and mind their own business.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It rarely happens to me but when someone acts too interested in what I'm doing I introduce myself, "Hi, I'm Rev. Sxxxxxxx, can I help you with something?
They usually adopt an apologetic demeaner and walk away.


----------



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

I picked up a diesel gen last fall and started picking up 20 gallons of fuel a couple times a week to slowly fill the 250 gallon tank. Always paid cash. About the third week the woman that always took my money says "our accountant would like a name to go with all this fuel", I did not respond, so she asked directly for my name. I asked, would it matter if I gave you a fake name? The other lady snickered at this. I said "I've been signing your slips for weeks (completely illegible) make what you want of that", She gave me the look. A few days latter she asked what I was buying all the fuel for, I thought for a second then said " I'm not making b*mbs if that's what you want to know" I got another look. I then stated that if it was a problem I would get my fuel elsewhere. That was the last time she said anything more than hello and thank you.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a whole bedroom for preps, and a 8X10 shed, and if I find something on clearance at the D.G. or someplace, I buy all of them, baught all the seedling planter starter trays they had, (.10 each), buaght every candle they had, (.15), every garden thing they had really, three carts of stuff, and some guy says, planting season is over, what you doing with all that stuff, So I looked at him and said "my closets have no season"...he tought for a second then went on back to being a sheeple...But this year, i dont need anything but seeds, have all that stuff, with room left for more..Oh, and the water/pool stuff when we filled up two shopping carts, toddlers dont care what season the toys are from, they just see a shiny new toy, I see .10 each....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Cmbt, I sometimes sign unimportant stuff with names "jolly rogers" or chester drawers. No one even notices.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Opinions are like assholes, we all have one and they all stink


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I love when you go three different stores looking for paracord, they are out, and if you ask the employees if they have 550 paracord in the back, they don't even know what paracord is. When I go out, I also like to people watch as I shop, it pretty much confirms that less than 6.5% of Americans have survival skills. I don't even have to list the examples of what I see at a walmart or otherwise for all of you to know what I am talking about.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Now if I was back in the states and that happened to me I would be very nice and tell the guy the jerry cans are to fuel up my UFO to shove up his A$$! You should come to Germany. They know everything better and are nosey as hell, but that's their nature. They have been brain washed to not stock any food past three days. They shop twice a week! Thier fridges are the size of two microwaves stacked up! So when ever my German friends and family come to my house their jaws drop at the amount of food I have. It's awesome! Some of them I have Americannized and introduced them to prepping. Some I would rather not introduced because they are lazy and I couldn't stand being in the same room with them for more than a day. They are kind of like the guy the OP mentioned!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I will have to try that. A great idea!


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I was in line at Cabelas sat. Morning and they guy behind me was bitching about how anyone in line that has a 1000 rounds or more should not get anything. Sounds like a bit of jelousy there. Same story line though some person unprepared fussing about there lack of reality.


Ive heard the same thing but they were mad because we took it all, and they could not get any.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> ..I only buy 1 at a time. usually at a garage sale for a couple bucks


Good call, it ties in with the prepping/survivalist doctrine to "*Run silent, run deep*", meaning to adopt a low profile in everything we do, so's not to get noticed. 
Buying in bulk draws too much attention, and if you get a reputation as a prepper every leech in the neighbourhood will come hammering on your door when SHTF trying to beg food, or trying to force their way into your bunker.

_SHTF scenario-
Gang member #1 -"What'll we do?"
Member #2 - "Word on the street is that a dood at 25 Jefferson Avenue is sitting on a stash of food and stuff and keeping it all to himself"
Member #3 - "Aw that's not neighborly, we'll hit him tonight and take it off him"_










PS- But on the other hand, getting a reputation as a badass prepper/survivalist might not always be a bad thing because people will probably think twice about tangling with you when SHTF if they think you've got enough guns and ammo to take care of yourself..

And another thing- if people do talk to you at the checkout, it doesn't mean they're being cheeky and nosey, maybe they're just making friendly conversation and are genuinely interested, for example perhaps they're thinking of becoming preppers themselves and would like your advice.
Or they might already be preppers, so if it was me i'd at least talk to them to find out.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

cmbt engr RET said:


> I picked up a diesel gen last fall and started picking up 20 gallons of fuel a couple times a week to slowly fill the 250 gallon tank. Always paid cash. About the third week the woman that always took my money says "our accountant would like a name to go with all this fuel", I did not respond, so she asked directly for my name. I asked, would it matter if I gave you a fake name? The other lady snickered at this. I said "I've been signing your slips for weeks (completely illegible) make what you want of that", She gave me the look. A few days latter she asked what I was buying all the fuel for, I thought for a second then said " I'm not making b*mbs if that's what you want to know" I got another look. I then stated that if it was a problem I would get my fuel elsewhere. That was the last time she said anything more than hello and thank you.


Well Comrade... that is scary. I'd go somewhere else.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> You should have turned and said, Sir, Do I tell you how to spend your money ? and before he had a chance to speak, say....No, I don't, so shut the f#*k up......


I've said the following:
"Did you put one scoop pf stupid sprinkles on your cereal or two?"
"Know what I'd like right about now? A nice tall glass of peace and quiet with a hot slice of SHUT THE F____ UP right along side of it."

Most people don't know how to respond.

My wife looks at them and says, "Oh, bless your heart."


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> It must be me, because this doesn't ever happen to me. Maybe it's the big "what the *uck are you looking at" look I have on my face most of the time. And/or being 6"4" 250lbs, broad shouldered with a shaved head. I don't know, but either way if it did I shiftly tell the person to *uck off and mind their own business.


lol, I can so relate being a big guy no one F**ks with me, but instead telling them off I sometimes act Gay talk with a wisp and they usually can't wait to get away from me


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

vulf said:


> lol, I can so relate being a big guy no one F**ks with me, but instead telling them off I sometimes act Gay talk with a wisp and they usually can't wait to get away from me


That's funny. You could always throw in a "you look mighty cute in them there jeans" for good measure. They'll probably run faster. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If you tell somebody off at the checkout he might take it badly and make a note of your car registration and report you to the cops as a "suspected extremist survivalist and gun hoarding terrorist" out of spite, and the next thing you know you'll get SWAT kicking down your door..
The moral?- don't make enemies! 
Macbeth's wife gave him the same advice to smile a bit more and be chummy with everybody so they'll never suspect he's one badass rattlesnake mofo underneath-
_"Bear welcome in your eye, 
Your hand, your tongue: look like the innocent flower, 
But be the serpent under it"_

Macbeth went round glowering at people, no wonder nobody liked him-


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Although i would like to tell off some idiot who should be minding his own business, I agree Lucky Jim. Give them a good believable lie. For removing cash from bank, I tell them I'm going to the gambling boat. For fuel, I pick up 2 5 gallon containers and transfer it to my drums, but Iv'e never been question. Maybe because I fill the car at the same time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Although i would like to tell off some idiot who should be minding his own business, I agree Lucky Jim. Give them a good believable lie....


Yeah, fob them off with some friendly nonsense, that way they won't bear a grudge...
Incidentally this dood in the Japanese remake of Macbeth went round making enemies all the time and this is how he ended up-


----------

